# Can anyone help a novice with a parts list?



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I am a new member who just purchased a '64 GTO. The car has an automatic transmission and I want to convert the car to a 4spd. Once completed, the car will be exactly like the one my father had before he got drafted for the Vietnam War (and a life of crappy cars after starting a family). I plan on giving it to him after it's done. 

So my question is this, "Does anyone have a parts list they could share with me to complete a 4spd conversion?" 

I would really appreciate learning from anyone who has had experience with doing the conversion. 

Thank you for your time. 

Very respectfully,
G20


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the board, have had a lot of 4spd cars apart, have bits and pueces but not everything for such a swap. 

parts you will need to do the swap include:
-'64-66 Pontiac A body v8 manual trans pedals
-'64-66 Pontiac A body V8 z-bar (bell crank)
-clutch pedal to zbar rod ('64-66 Pontiac v8 A body)
-HD adj rod from z-bar to throw out bearing arm
-correct throw out bearing (careful, two different styles)
-correct clutch and pressure plate & correct mtg bolts
-pilot bearing for back of crank
-flywheel, either oem or steel SFI rated, make sure centering hole is same diam as back of crank. Over the years, rebuilds, etc, the 2.5" style register cranks do end up in earlier blocks where 2.75" style flange crank 
-ball stud bolts into block for z-bar mtg
-ball mounted stud, nut, washers for frame attachment of z-bar
-weld on tab for frame for z-bar stud attachment
-bell housing '64 only or '65+ style
-inspection cover if '65+ style bell housing
-hurst shifter and linkage (either '64 style or '65-66, or hurst aftermarket)
-aluminum shifter mtg plate and bolts
-stamped steel shifter porch, shifter boot, retaining ring, hardware
-'63-70 Muncie 4spd, 
the late 65+ 010 and 660 case Muncie has larger countershaft pin, stronger trans than earlier Muncie 4 spd. (later Muncie 4spds and 2nd design T-10 will have tailhousing with wider 3 bolt pattern for shifter mtg plate, will require different shifter mtg plate, and will require T400 driveshaft yoke, and driveshaft will need to be shortened
-If no floor shift column, change to correct steering column, or have auto column rebuilt into floor shift column.

Believe that that touches all bases, best to you with the swap.


----------



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> Welcome to the board, have had a lot of 4spd cars apart, have bits and pueces but not everything for such a swap.
> 
> parts you will need to do the swap include:
> -'64-66 Pontiac A body v8 manual trans pedals
> ...


This is perfect! Thank you so much. If I understand this right, I will need a special shifter mounting plate, T400 driveshaft yoke and a shortened driveshaft for a '65+ M20 transmission. If I get a '64 M20, I don't need any of these modifications right?

Thanks again for your time. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '63-64- most of '65 use Muncie 4 speed had a 7/8" bore for its matching pin and early style countershaft. The counter pin holes in the case often stretched on these early cases. A chevelle buddy and I took to a local machinist several of the '64- (most of '65) "325" casting Muncie cases. The machinist then properly machined these 325 cases with the right taper so we could rebuild them with the later 1" countershaft pin and later cluster. ended up with better rebuilt Muncie for several early Chevelles and one '64 GTO.

On a Muncie 4spd for a '64, any Muncie 4spd can be made to work. The "late" Muncies which appeared in a limited application on a few '70 models, and whose large tails shaft design was std for '71- mid '74 models, require a T400 yoke. These "late" Muncies also had a wider spread between the 3 mounting bosses for the shifter. This can create problems when attempting to bolt into much earlier applications.


----------

